# Kilt hire in Cyprus



## rab reaper (Jan 29, 2009)

Going to a wedding on Cyprus in May .Is there anywhere in Cyprus I can hire a kilt,preferably near Paphos but dont mind travelling.


----------



## bigbean4action!!!! (Jan 22, 2009)

ha, ask your wife im sure she wont mind lending you a skirt...


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

try the wedding company paphos dont know if they hire just the kilts but worth a call.
good luck.
Tricia


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm pretty certain there isn't a kilt hire place here. We looked for the Burns night celebrations and couldn't find one. You migh be better picking up a cheap kilt in the UK. You can get half decent looking ones for about £50, it probably won't last long but will look ok in the photos


----------



## surfuk (Feb 20, 2008)

I couldn't find anywhere to hire a kilt either in paphos..... hmmm maybe a small business idea there !!


----------

